# It has to end



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

My buddy attended a gun show in Orlando today. I asked him to get me a brick of .22 LR if they were under 40.00. He called me and asked what I would want and then laughed and said I had a choice of any at the cost of 70.00 per brick and premium rounds (?) were at 100.00 per. Once that word
gets out the prices around here will probably go up also. I went to Lima this
month and would not buy any because most were 50 to 60.00 per 500 rnds..
Is it going to ever END ???


Gene


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

It really needs to. I am in a bunch of gun dealing groups on facebook. Everything is marked up well above MSRP on USED guns. Ammo is rediculous. I like to shoot and haven't been able to since December. These preppers and gougers are killing us all. I am no prepper but I will not be the first to go either.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

I know its difficult , but what I suggest is simply don't buy from 
the gougers. I think the ammo will be back on shelves sooner than later, and if we all work together we can stick these gougers with their ammo.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm new to pistol's, have many shotguns. My question is looks like for .45acp I'm paying between .50_.70 cents a round now. What was the price before this madness? Surprisingly I've found a local gun range the cheapest so far, gander was a bit worse.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I looked at a 20 pk box of .223 target loads going for $30+ at cabelas dundee this morning. See lots of people in the classifieds selling .223 almost $1 per round.Some good price gouging going on here.I saw 1 thread for someone trading a batch of .223 ammo for an Ipad and it was gone immediately.

Cabelas allowed me 1 single 100 pk of hp cci minimag .22 lr for $10 this morning. All their .22 lr ammo was gone within the 1st half hr. I've got 4 people requesting .22 ammo so I'm not going to pay these prices.I'll send it their way with my original cost.

Between cabelas dundee,gander mountain sylvania,and toledo bass pro,there was quite a bit of selection for most calibers except .22 lr/sr, .223,and 9mm. No .224 bullets,very little powder,no primers,but quite a bit of brass. $30 for 1# of IMR 3450 powder at cabelas,LOL!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I was at bps Toledo Thursday about 3pm, they had nothing for ammo, guy in front of me asked about .22's, they gave him last brick behind counter. Might be good idea to ask same question, don't know why it wasn't on the shelf

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

saugmon said:


> Some good price gouging going on here.


Noticed that as well. Not sure what's more shocking, someone trying to sell $15 worth of .22 ammo for $50 or the fact that someone's willing to pay it. There's plenty of ammo out there for those willing to look further than Walmart.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Its not going to stop as long as people flock to it like a maggots on a gut wagon. where i work,we get literally 100 calls a day about ammo.before this "shortage" hit,we sold under 5 boxes of 22 ammo a day.now we could sell 500 a day or more.we dont price gouge(which is why we are out),but even if we did we could sell that much.sad thing is,had a guy come in today looking for one box of 22s so his little girl could shoot her new 22 cricket.we had none.but if he wanted,he could go to a gun shop and pay out the butt for it because they have some on the shelf---selling it for 3 times what its worth.its going to continue as long as people hoard it.demand drives up the price.the way to stop price gouging is simple----DONT BUY IT.sad thing is some folks would buy it at any price just to say they got it.I have folks come in ask for it,then brag how they have over 5000 rounds anyway.I wish people would wake up and figure out the way to stop it is dont hoard it,and dont buy it for 3 times its value.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Bass Pro had 22 long last night. Limit is one box per customer price is $22.95. They are keeping them at the end of the counter up stairs. When I was there they only had a dz boxes left. Don't know if they had more behind the counter or not. Just make a call before you go to make sure they still have some before you head out. Hate to see you make a wasted trip for nothing. Hope this helps guys......Matt


----------



## snow on top (Nov 25, 2008)

bought 3 bricks at Cabela's last night $21.99 each..you had to ask for them.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

They are going to be giving away ammo in 6 months...


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

IMO the ammo shortage is because of DHS buying so much ammo. The ammo manufactures have to fulfill gov. Contracts first so when they get a bunch ready DHS says we need another billion rounds. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

VitalShot said:


> IMO the ammo shortage is because of DHS buying so much ammo. The ammo manufactures have to fulfill gov. Contracts first so when they get a bunch ready DHS says we need another billion rounds.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Im calling BS. Any proof at all to that claim? I want it from the manufacturers. oh let me guess, they are in in the conspiracy as well!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

snow on top said:


> bought 3 bricks at Cabela's last night $21.99 each..you had to ask for them.


 Rep said if it ain't on the shelves they don't have any and they never keep ammo behind the counter?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> They are going to be giving away ammo in 6 months...


You are correct, but I can't wait!

Why is everybody always picking on me?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

snow on top said:


> bought 3 bricks at Cabela's last night $21.99 each..you had to ask for them.


that's funny the sign I saw said(Columbus store).....LIMIT .....2 boxes of 50rds.....or one box of 100 rd..... 22 shells period.....per person, per day 

3 boxes of any other combination


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Last week I was in cabela's and bought 6 boxes of .223. There was a limit of three...but, I was one of the last customers of the night. Smiled, said Please, she rang them through.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't consider myself a prepper or hoarder but I bought ammo in years past when I had extra money and the price was right. I would like to find some 9mm but other than that If I conserve I will never shoot everything I have, I will be 63 in april. I also reload mostly for rifles and wish now I had bought more primers and bullets, I have plenty of brass and powder along with shot, which I don't reload anymore.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I kinda thought the panic was slowing down a little bit, it appeared that more ARs and handguns were finding there way back on shelves and I thought maybe we were in the beginning stages of coming out of it, then I went out early last Friday morning to get some errands done and stopped in Walmart before 9AM, found the ammo shelves empty, salesman said he had 7 people waiting at not even 7AM, I will go out on a limb and say people are still panicked, and I think some of these people got a nice little side business going with reselling ammo, I hope they get stuck with a bunch of it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

what ever it is..... something is going on and it's not the hoarders ....they aren't buying billions .....by the guberment ....if you have more then a few hundred rds you are someone to watch....heck that used to be one shooting session..... with multiple toys


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Im calling BS. Any proof at all to that claim? I want it from the manufacturers. oh let me guess, they are in in the conspiracy as well!


Why BS? Any proof that it's not happening?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

If you really believe that to be truth then you believe the easter bunny will visit you next week

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Some food for thought... google the term "government ammo purchases"

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ent-homeland-security-buying-so-many-bullets/

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ralphbe...ecurity-its-time-for-a-national-conversation/


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Read both articles and both report hear say from people who write conspiracy theories everyday...where is the facts? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

I didn't look up the "Published federal notices" that they mention. Of course conspiracy theorists will run with this. That's what they do.

I don't understand why our government needs to stockpile enough ammo to fight the equivalent of an Iraq war for the next 24 years. Much of it hollowpoints which are banned by the Geneva Convention for use in armed international conflict.

More to it than we'll ever know - that much is certain.

Bottom line - Ammo manufacturers have to fulfill Federal orders first, followed by Law Enforcement, followed by the commercial market.

Read an article over the weekend that there's a 9 month backlog of orders before any ammo might become available. Everything is on allocation right now.

Doesn't look like the shortage will end anytime soon.

edit - digging around some more it appears that the NWS is not buying 46,000 rounds of ammo according to the Washington post:

&#8220;Due to a clerical error in the federal business vendor process, a solicitation for ammunition and targets for the NOAA Fisheries Office of Law Enforcement mistakenly identified NOAA&#8217;s National Weather Service as the requesting office,&#8221; said Scott Smullen, deputy director of NOAA Communications & External Affairs. &#8220;The error is being fixed and will soon appear correctly in the electronic federal bidding system.

&#8220;The ammunition is standard issue for many law enforcement agencies, and it will be used by 63 NOAA enforcement personnel in their firearms qualifications and training,&#8221; 

Wow - I had no idea that we need enforcement personnell in the NWS.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

If the powers that be cant regulate gun control, regulate ammunition. Regulate it to the point no one can find it, or make it so expensive that the average person cant afford it. 

First step: cause shortages. Second step: make the price so high we cant afford to buy it. Third step: pass some preposterous law to micro stamp all ammunition and track who buys it.

I am a firm believer in being self sufficient when it comes to ammunition by making your own. Eventually powder, primers and bullets will be just as scarce as ammunition is now. 

Firearms will become useless tools without ammunition. Is that the master plan ? I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

It is the hoarders, panic buyers, and those looking to make a profit on resale.

Ive done the Walmart shuffle for the last few weeks, and have got enough .45 and 9mm to take to the range in case they are out, or are price gouging that day (prices change like gas). Every Walmart rep that I spoke with has said that the same people come in everyday, and buy their limit of whatever is in stock. They suspect that they are reselling at a profit.

The other day I was at the range, and the guy behind the counter was surprised when I asked for only one box of 4 different types of 5.56 (limit 3 boxes each). I explained that I just wanted to try different brands of ammo in a new gun. He told me that several times a day people will come in an ask to buy ALL of the 5.56 that they have in stock, this is before asking what, how much, or even the price. He suspect that it is simply panic buying and hoarding (already priced too expensive to make much of a profit on resale).

Ive also read that the Department of Homeland Security placed a request for over a Billion rounds.buying in bulk to save taxpayer money? They are looking out for us taxpayer..LOL


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

I went to walmart on friday morning to get a fishing license (you can now print them out at home apparently ?!), and drove by gander mountain (Hilliard). For "kicks", I went in to see what was busily going on just after 9 am, and experienced my first "Black Friday". I grabbed number 96 from the ticket taker, and just stood at the back of the line to watch the madness for a few minutes. Left with a laugh, and went fishin as planned.

Haven't shot since December, Last year's Early Christmas Present to myself sitting un-enjoyed since.

Hows the madness at the Reynoldsburg store ? Rep said they get their ammo on wednesday?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thor said:


> I went to walmart on friday morning to get a fishing license (you can now print them out at home apparently ?!), and drove by gander mountain (Hilliard). For "kicks", I went in to see what was busily going on just after 9 am, and experienced my first "Black Friday". I grabbed number 96 from the ticket taker, and just stood at the back of the line to watch the madness for a few minutes. Left with a laugh, and went fishin as planned.
> 
> Haven't shot since December, Last year's Early Christmas Present to myself sitting un-enjoyed since.
> 
> Hows the madness at the Reynoldsburg store ? Rep said they get their ammo on wednesday?


I was at the Hilliard Walmart Friday morning, that's where I found the empty ammo case because people were in line before the birds woke up. I ended up over at Gander as well but skipped the guns all together and just bought a new rod and reel.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree it sucks. I've been looking at rounds of all sorts and haven't purchased much do to the inflated prices. It is, however, the market at work. People raising prices aren't "gougers". They're merely selling at the current market value. But hey, if you guys who don't like gougers have some rounds to spare, shoot me a PM with what you have that you'll sell below the going rate and we'll see if it matches up with what I shoot. I'm interested....

People buying ammo at inflated prices still feel the ammo is priced appropriately. Labeling them hoarders isn't accurate either. Everyone is buying ammo right now, and if people just bought their first piece, due to concerns about politics/economy/military/whatever, they want some things that go bang to shoot as well. So now there's alot more people who want 5 boxes of ammo, drying up the supply, and when a person whose been searching for 5 boxes goes to a place that has 10, and it is priced at a point deemed acceptable, then why shouldn't they buy it? If you start at 0 rounds and now have 500, is that hoarding? No. If you had 1000 and now have 2000 is that hoarding? No.

Price controls are a terrible thing. It sucks in the interim for people like myself who would like to buy rounds to shoot, but I'm not going to trash people for buying them at prices they'll pay. Price controls result in everything being out for everyone. At least in this market, you can get it if you want it - you just have to determine how much it is worth to you.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

The office that regulates and enforces offshore fishing ( like deadliest catch) is under NOAA and they do have an enforcement division- thats what NOAA is buying for.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that one up for me RushCreekAngler. Makes sense.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Vance've had plenty of .45 this morning, 50 Winchester for $21, not many 9mm's though and zero .22's. I got there thirty minutes before opening and got last parking spot. Sheriff shows up five til ten, jumps out and gets first in line, rest of us knew our order, just shows who has class I guess. Picked up frog lube as well, heard great things about it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh how soon we forget. Remember just a few years back after the election?? Same old thing, panic buyers ,supply and demand.
Things will level out like they did before


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Orlando said:


> Oh how soon we forget. Remember just a few years back after the election?? Same old thing, panic buyers ,supply and demand.
> Things will level out like they did before


maybe after they fill the guberments orders......got any of that military rounds left....darn I should have made the drive then....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Yeh the government has been endlessly ordering ammo since sandy hook. That's the ticket. The government can't get enough .22lr............ :facepalm:


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Yeh the government has been endlessly ordering ammo since sandy hook. That's the ticket. The government can't get enough .22lr............ :facepalm:


when they are concentration on others rounds  why would they have or make time for those....sometimes ______


----------

